# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch châu âu: "pháp - bỉ - hà lan - đức" giá rẻ bất ngờ

## AnhViet_Media_Tourist

*PHÁP - BỈ - HÀ LAN - ĐỨC* 
Paris-Brussels-Amsterdam-Bonn-Frankfurt
09 ngày 08 đêm  * 
Thời gian chuyến đi: 22 – 30 / 08 / 2012*  



Ngày 1: VIETNAM - PHÁP (S/T/C) 
- Đoàn khởi hành từ Sân Bay Tân Sơn Nhất đi Pháp 

Ngày 2: PHÁP - Paris (S/T/C) 
- Máy bay đáp sân bay Charle-de-Gaulle, xe đón đoàn và đưa về khách sạn. 
- Tham quan: Bảo tàng lớn nhất thế giới Lourve > Nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris
- Bữa trưa > Tour Eiffel – Kỳ quan thế giới > Du thuyền trên sông Siene > Shopping. Bữa tối > Khách sạn 





Ngày 3: PHÁP - Paris (S/T/C) 
- Tham quan: Cung điện Versailles.
- Bữa trưa > Khải Hoàn Môn > Đại lộ danh tiếng thời trang thế giới  Champes Elysee > Quãng trường Concorde > Điện Pantheon > Nhà  hát Opera. Bữa tối > Khách sạn. 

Ngày 4: PHÁP – BỈ (S/T/C)
- Quý khách trả phòng và khởi hành đi Bỉ, đến thành phố Brussels > Khách sạn.
- Tham quan: Cung điện Hoàng Gia > Quãng trường LaGrande >  Mannequin Pis > Mô hình nguyên tử Sắt Autonium > Quãng trường  Groote Markt. Bữa Tối > Khách sạn.





Ngày 5: BỈ - HÀ LAN (S/T/C)
- Trả phòng khách sạn, khởi hành đến thành phố Amsterdam – Hà Lan
- Tham quan: Quảng trường trung tâm-Dam Square > Xưởng chế tác kim  cương > Đi tàu tham quan thành phố Amsterdam. Bữa tối > Khu phố  Red Light > Khách Sạn.





Ngày 6: HÀ LAN – ĐỨC (S/T/C)
- Tham quan thành phố Amsterdam với các điểm: nhà trưng bày phô-mai > xưởng mộc chế tác giày gỗ > cối xay gió.
- Khởi hành đi Bonn-Đức, dừng chân tại thành phố Cologne, tham quan nhà thờ cổ Cologne. Đến Bonn > Bữa tối > Khách sạn 

Ngày 7: ĐỨC (S/T/C)
- Tham quan bảo tàng Beethoven trước khi khởi hành đến Frankfurt.
- Đến Frankfurt, tham quan: Nhà thờ thánh Paul > Viện Bảo Tàng >  Trụ sở của ngân hàng Trung Ương Châu Âu > Tòa nhà Quốc Hội Frankfurt  > Đi tàu trên sông Main ngắm cảnh thành phố. Bữa tối > Khách sạn

Ngày 8: ĐỨC-VIỆT NAM (S)
- Khách Sạn > Ra sân bay Frankfurt trở về Việt Nam

Ngày 9: HỒ CHÍ MINH
- Kết thúc chương trình, chào tạm biệt quý khách 
*
GIÁ TOUR (nhóm từ 10 khách): 79.995.000 VNĐ / khách*





• Chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy thuộc vào thời gian và trường hợp cụ thể.
• Lệ phí không hoàn lại phí visa 3 triệu đồng trong trường hợp khách hàng bị Đại Sứ Quán từ chối cấp visa bất kể lý do nào.

*Bao gồm:*
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi (HCM – Paris // Frankfurt – HCM)
- Hotel 3*/4* (tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng)
- Vé tham quan toàn bộ chương trình
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt theo đoàn
- Xe đón tiễn suốt hành trình
- Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế 

*Không bao gồm:*
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
- Thuế V.A.T 
- Visa nhập cảnh các nước Châu Âu
- Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 6 Euro/ngày/khách



*
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*

Nguyen Thi Anh Thu
Sales Executive
Anh Viet Media TV & Tourist Co,.Ltd
A: 78B Tue Tinh - Loc Tho Ward - Nha Trang city
T: 058.3523698 - 058.3523699 - Fax: 058.3523478
E: anhthu@anhviettourist.com; nhatrang@anhviettourist.com
W: www.anhviettourist.com/www.dongtaynambac.com

----------

